# Bearded dragons cost? -



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I would really like a BD one day but they seem alot more expensive than a snake so to BD owners

How much does a 4ft set -up with everything they need (lights, stat, etc) and how much does food cost each week as they seem to eat alot ! : victory:

a ruff idea would be great


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Well a baby BD will cost you about £50
A good 4x2x2 viv will cost you about £90
Stat, basking buld, lamp clamp, thermometre etc... £100
Food £5-£10 a week


This can differ alot though 



Phil : victory:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Alot!

Lol, they cost quite a bit to keep fed etc.

4x2x2 viv you're looking anything upto £100, obviously second hand is cheaper.

Actual Dragon.. baby - £30 + depending on morph, breeder, shop etc.
Adult - £60 upwards again depending on if it's proven, what morph etc.

Food. Babies are piggies and need 80% of their diet to be livefood.. so you're looking at a few tubs a week (Say £6)

As they get older, adults will need 20% of their diet to be livefood.. but then the locusts are bigger, less in the tubs.
It varies really. Mine are coming up to 12 months old and 2 of them are costing me approx £15 a week in food including greens, I buy pre packed salad bags from Tesco (About £1.50 a bag) They go through 2 bags a week.

Then there's all the things inside the viv.
UV starter unit - £15
UVB Bulb - £20
Electrics - Varies.. £5?
Food Bowl - £5 (Large exo terra)
Substrate - Depends what you use. 
Logs, rocks, decor - Varies.. Go to Dunelm for fake plants and they're cheaper, Rocks from garden centres - Slate stepping stones are good and big (Approx £3 each)
Basking Bulb - £1 (Normal household spot bulb)

Erm.. there's prob more...


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Ill do you a nice full set up cheap Stephenie:whistling2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

markandwend said:


> Ill do you a nice full set up cheap Stephenie:whistling2:


LOL! - i would love to have a bd but the snakes will need a 3ft stack towards the summer time before i get anymore rep's. 

And yes i will be sending you a list of measurments when its closer to the time :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Erm where to start ...

Baby Beardies £30 - £100
4ft Viv £70 - £200
Lighting £30 - £50
Substrate £1 - £20
Decor Huge Range
Food Weekley For My 1 Year Old Beardie cost ...

£6 A Week 3 Tubs For £6 
I Get 2 Medium Crick
1 Medium Locust
or sometimes i get 1 crick 1 loc and one worm!

Try ebay some great bargains or if you realy want to save try improvising making stuff yourself!

good luck!


----------

